
The case against C (The ModulaTor, 1993) - lproven
http://www.modulaware.com/mdlt35.htm
======
simonblack
I haven't heard of Oberon and Modula-2 in a very long time. C, however, is
what I use every day.

This article reminds me of the BYTE issue in the mid-90s asking "Is UNIX
dead?".

Nope. Various flavours of UNIX/Linux are still going from strength-to-
strength. BYTE however died badly only a few years after that issue was
printed.

"Pride Goeth Before A Fall." Or perhaps "Whistling Past The Graveyard" springs
to mind.

